# ASUS X57VN-AS126C [Gamer-Special 2.2]



## Otep (24. März 2009)

Hi, nun ich will mir bis Freitag (27.03) das Notebook holen 
*ASUS X57VN-AS126C [Gamer-Special 2.2]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kutz zu den Eckdaten:

CPU: Intel Core2Duo C2 T9400 2x 2.53GHz
RAM: 4 GByte DDR II 800
GraKa: nVidia 9650m GT
Display: 15,4" Wide
HDD: 500GByte

Preis: 999€

Leider habe ich nicht viele Erfahrungswerte über Notebooks in der Leistungsklasse gefunden... bis auf ein paar Benchmarks usw...

Bevor ich nun damit ins Klo greife wollte ich mir nur noch etwas Meinung einholen.

Das Gerät wird zum surfen, daddeln und Officeanwendungen verwendet...
Für grafische Orgasmen habe ich meinen Desktop PC  , das Notebook ist nur für unterwegs da dieses öfters vorkommt...


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2009)

nun, es gibt auch andere Nbook, auch preiswerter, die nicht schlechter sind.
die 9650 is ne "mogelpackung", die is nämlich sogar ggf. nen tick langsamer als ne gute 9600m GT mit DDR3 RAM.

zB dieses samsung hier wären leistungsmäßig ebenso gut:

Notebooks Samsung R560-Aura P8600 Dilis vlt. sogra besser, da es ne modernere "P"-CPU hat und nicht ne ne "T". 


zudem hat asus - falls du "angst" vor nem sevicefall hat - in letzter zeit nen sehr schlechten service.


aber ansonsten is das für den preis o.k. - wenn du aber unterwegs nicht unbedingt neueste games noch auf "mittel" spielen willst, sondern dir auch ältere games reichen, dann könntest du auch ein viel preiswerteres nehmen. selbst ne gute 9600m GT, aber dann mit ner nicht ganz so guten CPU, gibt es schon für 200-300€ weniger, und das reicht trotzdem für aktuelle games noch auf "mittel", vlt. bei hardwarefressern wie GTA4 usw. nur auf low. das wäre aber auch bei dem asus so.


----------



## Otep (24. März 2009)

Hm, ja hab auch schon gelesen das die 9600er besser sein soll...

Dann wäre das ja auch nicht schlecht klick mich ONE

hat nen P8700 und ne 9600GT... mir is wichtig das es nicht über 16" geht wegen der größe...


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2009)

bei dem one siehst du anhand der 3Dmark06-punkte (4600), die one fairerweise mitangibt, dass es nur die DDR2-version der 9600m GT ist. die DDR3-version zB im samsung ist bis zu 40% schneller und erreicht eher 5500-6200 punkte.


----------



## Otep (24. März 2009)

Ah so  na das habe ich nicht gewusst!

Is ja voll die Mogelpackung! Habe mich schon gewundert...


----------



## Otep (25. März 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hm, was mich halt noch a bisserl stutzig macht, ist die Auflösung beim Samsung... 1650 * 1080

Beim Asus wäre diese 1440 * 900...

Vom Benchmark her wäre das Samsung schneller, allerdings nicht bei der Auflösung von 1680 * 1050...

Das spielt ja auch eine Rolle wenn ich an Spiele denke...

Da is nun die Frage:

1440 * 900 @ 9650m GT @ 1024 MB DDRII

oder

1680 * 1050 @ 9600m GT @512 MB DDR III

gut, der RAM beim Samsung is schneller, sowohl bei der GraKa als auch im Gerät selber, passt die Leistung nun auch im Verhältnis zu höheren Auflösung...[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2009)

hmm, auflösung hab ich gar nicht beachtet. das kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, ob das wirklich ne entscheidende rolle spielt. gut, es sind ca. 1/3 mehr pixel, das heißt dann aber nicht, dass die karte auch 1/3 stärker sein muss für die gleichen FPS oder 1/3 weniger FPS bei der gleichen karte.

ich würd sagen, dass das samsung trotzdem besser ist, auch qualitativ gesehen.

wenn dir das gewicht nicht so wichtig ist, wäre auch ein acer 7730G ne möglichkeit, da gibt es mehrere modelle mit ner 9600m GT. is aber 16 zoll und wiegt über 3kg.


----------



## Otep (26. März 2009)

Hm, ich werde nun wohl das ASUS nehmen, da es mir von den Anschlussmöglichkeiten mehr bietet...


----------



## Otep (27. März 2009)

So, hab es nun bekommen...

Erster Eindruck ziemlich Cool...

habe erstmal Vista 64Bit installiert... und dann nur die Dinge die ich brauche weil doch schon viel Schmarrn drauf war...

Die Auflösung ist auch 1680 * 1050 ^^ aber das is nun auch nicht so wild...

bin aber noch am Installieren usw... Werde nachher mal ein Paar Benchmarks laufen lassen mal sehen was bei raus kommt


----------



## Theity (30. März 2009)

Hi,
ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung wenn ich hier in den Thread schreibe. 
Also wegen den Grafikkarten speicher ... das bedeutet jetzt, dass eine 9650M GT mit GDDR2 schlechter als eine niedriger getaktete 9600M GT mit GDDR3?

Als ich dort auf der Seite weiter geschaut habe, habe ich noch fast das gleiche Notebook, nur mir HD 4650 gesehen. Die müsste ja auch so in der Leistungsklasse liegen. Aber bei Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 steht bei "Speichertyp" nur GDDR3, könnte man jetzt also davon ausgehen, dass bei dieser Grafikkarte nur der GDDR3 Speicher drin sein kann und somit wesentlich schneller ist?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2009)

zu 1) ja, eine "gute" 9600m GT ist teils besser als eine 9650m GT- 

zu 2) die 4650 schneller als die 9600m GT, nur WEIL DDR3 drin is? nein, nur weil eine karte DDR3 hat, ist die natürlich nicht automatisch besser als jede 9600m GT mit DDR2. das entscheidende ist immer noch der grafikchip. das RAM ist dann nur quasi eine art "turbo" wie bei nem motor, die innerhalb des gleichen chips dann für unterschied sorgt.


du musst dir halt die testwerte anschauen: die benches der 4850 sind etwas verwirrend: bei 3Dmark ist die so gut wie ne 9600m GT mit DDR3 oder sogar etwas besser, bei der quake3 timedemo ist sie deutlich besser - bei fear aber erreicht die karte nur 30FPS - das schafft selbst eine 9600m mit DDR2 fast, und im schnitt schafft ne 9600m GT sogar 40 FPS. vlt. sind die 30FPS aber nur ein fehler und es wurde versehentlich mit vsync aktiviert getestet?


----------



## Theity (30. März 2009)

Die 9600M GT hatte aber auch GDDR3 Speicher in dem Test auf Notebookcheck.com.
Außerdem bin ich ja extra von einer fast gleichwertigen Grafikkarte ausgegangen.

Man kann dann aber nur hoffen, dass die Angaben zu dem Speichertyp auf Notebookcheck.com stimmen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2009)

Theity schrieb:


> Die 9600M GT hatte aber auch GDDR3 Speicher in dem Test auf Notebookcheck.com.


 ja, aber wenn die schneller ist, dannn nicht WEGEN des RAM, sondern wegen der summe der eigenschaften.




> Außerdem bin ich ja extra von einer fast gleichwertigen Grafikkarte ausgegangen.
> 
> Man kann dann aber nur hoffen, dass die Angaben zu dem Speichertyp auf Notebookcheck.com stimmen.


 bezüglich was jetzt?


----------



## Theity (30. März 2009)

bezühlich der HD 4650


----------



## Otep (3. April 2009)

Hm, also hab mal alles soweit durchlaufen lassen... 

ich persönlich bin mit der Leistung zufrieden...

3DMurks 06 5250 Punkte
Vista Leistungsindex 5,0
usw... 

Allerdings habe ich ein Problem, wie soll es auch anders sein ^^

ich bekomme bei einem von drei Kaltstarts nen BOD  (im Schnitt)

wenn ich dann neu starte, rennt das Ding wie ne eins...

habe schon alles im Internet abgegrasst nach den BOD's... aber nicht wirklich was hilfreiches gefunden, da es nach dem 2. neustart ja Prima läuft...

BCCode's: (das sind so die 3 verschiedenen)

1000007e
50
3b

Ich mache mir jetzt nicht die Mühe und lade die DMP files hoch...
In der Regel Treiber oder HW Problem... habe schon alles durchprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg ob mit 32 oder 64Bit OS... ob Orginaltreiber von ASUS oder direkt...

Hat jemand ne Ahnung... Ich hab da schon angerufen, kann das Gerät natürlich zurückschicken und mein Geld wieder bekommen oder ein anderes nehmen... Aber bis auf das bin ich ja voll zufrieden...


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2009)

was is BOD? bluescreen?

also, vlt stimmt was mit dem RAM ja nicht. versuch mal memtest.

aber wenn es nach nem neustart dann plötzlich problemlos läuft, dann is vlt. nur ein tool schuld - vlt. deaktivier mal tools, die schon beim booten geladen werden, zB vorisntalliertes norton oder so.

vistaupdates hast du schon?


----------



## Otep (3. April 2009)

BOD = BlueScreenofDeath 

MEM Test habe ich schon gemacht... eigentlich schon alles an HW getestet...

Updates sind alle drauf und Virenzeugs habe ich noch nicht installiert... und Tools an sich habe ich meines Wissens auch nicht drauf...


----------



## Otep (4. April 2009)

So, habe es nochmal Formatiert... auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt... alles Installiert was was dabei ist... dann nochmal nen MEM Test laufen lassen...

In den ersten 10 min... 162 Fehler  warum auch immer... 

Hab es jetzt zurück geschickt und werde dann ein anderes nehmen.. Wohl das R560


----------



## Otep (25. April 2009)

So, seit ner Woche habe ich nun das             *Samsung R560-Aura P8600 Dilis*


Wie Herbboy schon vermutet hatte ist es um längen Leistungsstärker als das ASUS... im 3D Murks 06 1200 Punkte mehr... im Vista LI 0,4 Punkte mehr und Crysis läuft gleich mal auf Mid statt auf Low... Das einzige was mir nicht so taugt ist das Klavierlackdesign aber sonst ein SUper Leistungsstarkes Moped


----------

